# Deathcore Recs



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 19, 2021)

Looking for deathcore recommendations because I need to expand my library. Drop songs and bands below!


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

The only deathcore band I remember listening to at all is Carnifex


----------

